# Eric or Anyone: Hypnotherapy HELP!!!



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

I felt like I just had to post something here concerning hypnotherapy. I was on the discussion forum and Jeanne had a hypnosis problem, which prompted me to post my concern here!Eric, you know that I have been having Mike's Program for several, several months now and all my tapes are doing is setting in a corner collecting dust. I read in one of your post that hypnotherapy has a 60-80% success rate. I consider that to be darn good for the other of hundreds of treatments for IBS that doesn't work or has less of a success rate compared to hypnosis. I know that there is no cure for IBS, but hypnosis is supposed to help "alleviate" the symtoms of IBS.My problem, is, from day one that is, is getting in a routine and sticking to it. I'm just not motivated enough to keep going. I want so badly to do it, but how could you make someone do something that he or she is not all interested in, but has a desire to do it? I read Sherlock's response to Jeanne's thread and I was a little encouraged by what she had to say!







I feel like I'm a hynotherapy failure. I would hate to be in the 30-40% failure rate of hypnotherapy. I'm hypnosible, but can't do it on my own. I know that this works, and OH, how I wish it would work for me so that someday I could have my own success story to share with the world!!Thanks....Brandi


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

I think this is an unfair criticism of hypnosis because you haven't even attempted to listen to the tapes! How can you get better if you don't listen to the tapes? It takes commitment to listen to the tapes just like any thing else. It requires no effort to listen to them, just put them on before you go to sleep.


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

UMM, Victor, I must clarify myself. I have attempted many times to listen to Mike's Program. I don't think that this is unfair critism as I was referring to MYSELF!







I was simply asking for help for myself to try to get better! I'm glad that hypnosis seems to be working out for you and I hope one day to be a success. PEACE...Brandi


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm not trying to criticize you I'm just saying that you haven't finished the program so you can't say the tapes haven't worked for you. I do sympathize with what your going through and I'm not trying to insult you. But it is easy to listen to the tapes and there's no way that anybody can't finish the program. It doesn't require any effort.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Okay, before we have a battle here...From what I understood of Brandi's post she's saying she would like to do the program and believes that hypnosis can help, but she can't get motivated to start, and committed to finish.Brandi, this is my third attempt at the program. I'm just about where I was the first time when I stopped. That first time, I was so busy at work and home that I was falling asleep...okay, passing out...from being so tired that I didn't even get the chance to listen at bedtime. I was out cold. When I tried the second time, I was having problems with being very annoyed while listening to the tapes. (No offense to Mike!) From what I understand, it was my subconscious fighting the tapes. It was too much for me, and I stopped. This time, I started at the end of my 10 days off for Christmas. I was much more relaxed because I wasn't at work and things were running smoothly at home since I'd been home to get everything done. It was part of my goals for the year, and I made a promise to myself that I was going to finish them this time. I listen at bedtime and often fall asleep while listening, or whatever state I might be in. Some nights the last thing I want to do is put those headphones on, but I do. I'm on day 43 today, and getting to the halfway mark is going to be an accomplishment for me.Brandi, I think you have to do them when you are ready. I also think you'll know when the time is right for you. You are not a failure, don't think that! Maybe it would help to communicate with someone who is starting around the same time as you? For me, knowing Ropes is right behind me in the schedule is often the motivation I need at night to listen. We check up on each other now and then to make sure we're both still listening.







There's lots of support here for you, Brandi, and if there's anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Brandi,I can only guess that you have some ambivalence about doing the tapes. You've read the success stories, you know we are here for you, your husband is encouraging, so what is missing?There are several elements necessary for successful utilization of hypnotherapy. They include: motivation, expectation, belief system (that hypnotherapy is not against any moral or religious beliefs you may have), good imagination, concentration, and education. Something to think about.az------------------If you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true?Nellie Forbush's song in South Pacific[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Cheer up Brandi,There is a reason why you can't seem to motivate yourself to get going with this program. You haven't given us much information as to why you feel this way - maybe you don't know yourself.So --- it is very clear to me that if you don't resolve this issue, you will not move forward, regardless of your intentions. I believe you know the reason, but you are not recognizing it. Ironically, hypno-therapy would help resolve the very issue that is stopping you from doing hypno-therapy.You may want to consider CBT to get you started so you will be more receptive to hypno-therapy. In my limited experience with CBT, it is a very effective way of getting to the root of your issue(s) very quickly. I bought a book called "The New Mood Therapy" by David Burns which was recommended to me by a psychiatrist who I went to see about my anxiety. It is a self serve guide to CBT. I used it about 9 months ago (last July) and was amazed at what I discovered about myself and some deep seated feelings and beliefs.After a couple of weeks, I decided to try private hypno-therapy (August). A few months of that and I started Mike's programs (late November).You see for me, it took quite a shift in attitude to get to the point where I was ready to accept hypno-therapy as a legitimate treatment for IBS. Maybe you need to go through a similar discovery journey, only you know for sure.Stef.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Brandi..It was nice chatting with you...I had to come back here and see what this post was about! You are not alone. I did the same thing. I was at about the 30ish day and just got mad and fed up and quit the program. No real reason, some of it fear that I would be a failure (the smaller percentage that it didn't help) or maybe I had tons of other "issues" that came to the fore and did not want to deal with it, only the IBS (yes, I did have other issues). But after a time, I was ready, and did the program. You are the only one who knows when you are ready. And just as Mike terms it, you just get so "fed up" with having IBS, that you figure, well, I am going to do it. None of us here on the BB can do that for you; it has to come from your self. We are always here for you, just as others were here for me when I was putting it off. Mike even mentions in the introduction, that you will perhaps find excuses not to do the sessions today, then tomorrow....so it is a common expectation to feel as you are. Not that everyone does, but it happens. I would say in my own "kitchen table" advice, to not be too hard on yourself, When you are really ready, you will pull those tapes out and do them. Until then, enjoy your "infanticipating" (I got that from I Love Lucy), and just know that when (or if) you are ready to begin, we are here to support you on your way. And if, for some reason, that does not happen, well, we support that too. You have had lots of health issues, and things to deal with in your young life..far more health issues than many at your age, so maybe you are protecting yourself right now. Familiarity with who you are, what you are experiencing, is an "at home" feeling, even if it is not feeling "good" per se. It is known and it is comfortable in its expectation. Now that you are expecting, this is something new and different, and perhaps, even though tackling IBS is a good thing, it is also something new and different, and perhaps you are fighting too much change too soon...so IBS is familiar, a part of your old self...being preggers is not..uncharted territory. So internally, you feel you must "keep" that one familiar thing (even tho you don't want it.) Now remember, I said this is my "kitchen table" philosophy..well, I was a psych major, but who remembers everything!!!! If it really bothers you to the point of distraction, please do email Mike,as he knows the answers to this and will be the best one to help. I just wanted you to know that we support you no matter what. You have been through a lot, hon, and we love and care for you....little mom!!!Hey, Brandi, ya gotta let me know what color you want for me to make a little something for sweetums!!! Love ya...hang in there..I totally get what you are trying to say..totally!!! (Wish I had read it BEFORE chat, so I could understand..oh well...) Long enough post, isn't it????







(I had to go back and edit this to make more sense..it it still doesn't make sense, let me know!!! LOL...------------------Marilyn[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 02-19-2001).]


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Brandi! Remember me? Our due dates are one day apart! I just want to tell you to hang in there and keep making an attempt to listen to the tapes. I have yet to get the tapes and suspect I will make more than one attempt to get started. I'm not surprised that you're having trouble what with so many things going on in your life (baby one the way!) I just want to encourage you, keep going, keep trying, never give up!!! You need to do what's best for you AND the baby. You will need all of the energy you have in you to get through the first few months after the baby is born and keeping your energy level up is going to start with keeping the IBS calmed down. Go ahead girl, pick up those tapes and try once more and remember, I'm behind you all the way and all the attempts you make!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

HI All,Brandi, YOu are not a faliure, you have only found times when it is not best for you to listen.Persevere and you will find the time. Listen to the introduction and you will realise that what you are saying is widely expected. I hear it most days.But, once listening is in your routine, you will miss the days that you are told not to listen







Take your time, to find your time







Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Brandi:Hang in there and stop being so hard on yourself. I love Mike's reply, "YOu are not a faliure, you have only found times when it is not best for you to listen." LOL That explains it perfectly.Just know that we're all here for you, and understand what you're going through.







JeanG


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Brandi--Have you done other things where you felt motivated about them? And accomplished them?If you can figure out why somethings motivates you and why somethings don't motivate you it may be helpful in finding a way to be motivated about this.There are lots of techniques. Even the simple things like stickers on the calander each day you do them. May sound like a child-like thing to do but whatever it is that floats your boat (some people like that kind of thing 'cause the feel like they are making some sort of progress and the visual aspect of it works for some people).Or a reward. If I listen to my tapes today I get to have X. I had some copying that I did for awhile and I hated going to do it, but the copy shop had a Ben and Jerry's next to it so if I did my copying and only when I did my copying I got to have a scoop of my favorite flavor. Sounds silly, but it worked.I'm a person that often gets motivated when there are other people involved. Maybe you can find a buddy here who is about to start the program and having a tape buddy could help. The fact that I told people here that I am doing them is pretty much enough to keep me going forward with them.If competition gets you going, make a bet with someone that you will finish them on-time, or within a certain time frame (like 150 days--so that way if you get off track you are motivated to get right back on again). It could be you do the tapes in 150 days and a good friend of yours loses 10 pounds or does 100 push ups or whatever they want to do in the same time frame, so it doesn't have to be they do the same thing your doing.There is a chinese saying about taking 100 days to do something 100 days is a lifetime and but a single breath. Or something like that. 100days feels like a lifetime when your looking at if from day 1 (or day -5) but once you get to the other end of it, it doesn't look like the big thing it was at the start.I've got a tape player sitting right by my bed. When I start to get ready for bed I hit rewind or put the new tape in, and by the time I've changed and brushed and rinsed etc the tape is ready for me, I crawl into bed and turn on the tape and away we go.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Brandi, I suggest that the tapes will help you and will help through your pregancy as well, it might be extra incentive for you. Of course it boils down to you and you have gotten great advise and support. If there is anythinng I can do you let me know.I do want to add a quick analogy here though.It is about when I practice playing guitar. I don't like some of the scales and things I have to pratice and some days I don't want to play and some days I don't practice. However, I try to play at least fifteen minutes a day everyday. When I am not practicing and just playing it really pays off. This just came to mind at the moment. We learn and practice things to get better. I think when you start the tapes and start to feel better and practice the techniques it will get easier and more routine and you will find you get better at it and more motivated as you see and feel results.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Brandi, I have just started the tapes (I'm on day 10) and I have had some of the problems you talk about. I think that my main problem is that I am so used to running around like a chicken with her head cut off, that I don't know how to lay down and mellow out for 30 minutes. I feel like I have so many other things going on right now, that I don't have time to sit still. Are you married?? How does your husband feel about the tapes? I must say that I have the world's greatest husband. He is so supportive of everything that I do. There have been a few nights where he has had to beg me to listen to my tapes. He even tried to keep our puppy out of my hair so I'm not interrupted. My point is that maybe you need to get someone around you to help you to listen. You can do it and you will do it. I know that I have 90 days to go and that seems like a long time, but I have had IBS a lot longer than that and it seems worth it to use the next 90 days trying to help myself feel better. Good luck!Kim


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Brandi,How are you doing? How about an update?In my above post I mentioned belief system as a factor in successful hypnotherapy. By that I mean one has to believe that there is a possibility that hypnotherapy can help. I did NOT mean that it will only work if you believe it will, you just have to be open to the possibility. Some people do not have a belief system that would allow hypnotherapy, for instance, their religious belief system may not allow it. AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Brandi, just checking see how your doing?------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I haven't been on line in a few days because "mommy" has been very tired and was having stomach cramping and my doctor told me to get off of my feet and my computer cable modem has been "acting" up lately. The stomach cramping is much better now and the nurse told me that it was the stretching of the round ligaments that was me giving discomfort.Sherlock- I agree. I have to do it when I'm ready too. Having a partner is a good idea to do the program with. I need to set a goal too, to do this!AZ- My husband is still encouraging me to at least pick it up even though I hadn't touched it in such a long time. I read your list and the biggest thing that I'm missing is motivation and expectation. I was very motivated today after reading all of my replies and I realize how much support that I have here. That helps a lot!







Stef- I see a counselor and I was seeing a private hypnotherapist for sometime, but I didn't like the regression therapy that I was recieveing from private hypnosis that wasn't gut-specific. I have heard a lot about CBT and my counselor does practice CBT, but I'm doing ART therapy now. Thanks for the suggestion of that book. I will try to look for it at Barnes and Noble. And thanks for your advice...Marilyn- I enjoy chatting with you too. I have come to a point many of times where I'm fed up and aggravated with having D so much.I get to point sometimes to where my body is so tired that I feel like giving up on everything because I'm at my wits end! But your advice and encouragement, brings me one step closer to not giving up! I will let you know the colors of the baby room as soon as I know if it's a boy or girl. We will know in about 5 weeks. Noah's Ark is the bedroom theme and I will probably go with rainbow colors, but I will let you know!







Maritime- Thanks for your encouragement. It's so ironic that our dates are only days apart! Keep me posted on your pregnancy and I will do the same.Mike- What great words. I was beginning to think that I was a hypno failure until I read your reply. Perserverance is what I need to keep going and I have it here by my wonderful friends who give me great support. I will listen to the introduction several times until I realize that this is something that I have to do and WANT to do. I've been really tired lately and after working for 8 hours the only thing that I want to do is sleep. But, I could listen with my headphones on while I'm sleeping. Mike, thanks again for your wonderful and comforting words...Jean- Thanks for being there and for all of the support that you give to me. I value our friendship. You are such a sweetie!K- That's a wonderful idea. I will have to try that. Thanks for the advice. It is well recieved as is everyone's!Kim- Yes I'm married. I have a wonderful husband and he is very supportive of me doing hypnotherapy. I just have to realize that this time is MY time and that time everything will be focused on me. Now, that's encouragement to myself! Thanks!!!AZ and Eric- My update. Well, I made up an excuse this week for me not doing it!







There is really no excuse for not doing it. I have gotten so much wonderful support and advice here that I'm more encouraged now to get started again!







I will let you know in about a week, once I get myself started again. I realized that I'm not a failure at this and that I just needed a little encouragement. Thanks again everyone and now I'm a lot more confident about hypnosis and I feel encouraged not to give up but to perservere! Love to all...Brandi


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Brandi:As an old teacher used to tell me, "A stone in water remains cool". In other words, keep on thinking about it, perservere, and when the time is ready, do it!







JeanG


----------

